# Ringing in ears



## isthereanybodyinthere (Mar 22, 2012)

HI everyone,
Does anyone have really loud ringing in their ears?Mine started after i had a massive panic attack,I'm pretty sure derealization started the panic attack.A few days before my panic attack everything looked like it was surrounded by fog,then I woke up one morning and started freaking out,and that led to a panic attack and subsequently the ringing in my ears


----------



## Specialis (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks, you right have nice day


----------



## AThilgers (Jun 18, 2012)

I've expirienced this as well, I have played in bands throughout the years and I'm sure that has added to it mainly in my left ear, my right ear has started to do it as well but not as high of a pitch or as loud


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

isthereanybodyinthere said:


> HI everyone,
> Does anyone have really loud ringing in their ears?Mine started after i had a massive panic attack,I'm pretty sure derealization started the panic attack.A few days before my panic attack everything looked like it was surrounded by fog,then I woke up one morning and started freaking out,and that led to a panic attack and subsequently the ringing in my ears


Interesting. My entire life has been one long mess of anxiety, but recently I'm actually buying my first home -- my own condo! So, 53, not bad, lol. But I have been under TREMENDOUS stress the past month. My anxiety is through the roof. I can't sleep, can't eat, am scatterbrained, etc. My anxiety is at FULL THROTTLE. Ironically my DP/DR are still at the same chronic rumbling level it's been for years.

BUT, about 2 weeks ago, I woke up, and had LOUD ringing in my left ear. Then I had loud ringing in my RIGHT ear. Then crackling in both. Also, noticed that if I drank water my ears would "pop" as if I'd been on a plane. This was more than passing ringing. It troubled me. It lasted most of the day. I thought, oh, great, I'm old, I now have tinnitus. I have enough other physical ailments and I love music ... don't want to go crazy with tinnitus. Anyway after doing some research, this has MANY causes, one of which is ANXIETY. Interesting is Xanax is noted as helping calm tinnitus as well.

Well, I did ask for a small supply of Xanax. I'm also in a more calm place though the condo is not yet "closed" -- a few dicey steps before the keys are in my hand! Can't jinx it. But, now far less anxious ... I was 1,000 times more anxious than this moment wherein I'm calm at my "normal" DP/DR.

I have never had such a MAJOR episode of ringing in the ears in my life. This has been INTENSE pressure to make a million decisions (and it isn't over yet). For me, this ringing in my ears was clearly anxiety related (not DP/DR related at all).

I also advise, cut out caffeine -- not good for anxiety/DP OR for ringing in the ears.
Another source can actually be any sort of medication.

Sounds that ringing like that after a panic attack -- I attribute it to massive anxiety. You may be tensing your jaw/facial muscles. Also, neurologically something is going on.

You are not alone.


----------

